# POMPANO



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

Whats the best temp to catch pomps? All help greatly appreciated!


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

68 degrees minimum


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanx for the tip


----------

